# A0 in Photoshop oder nicht?



## Hyperion (28. Januar 2004)

Hallo
Kann man irgendwie ein A0 Dokument, dass für den druck gedacht ist vernünftig mit Photoshop bearbeiten? Meist geht da einfach der Rechner in die Knie.
Wie wird das sonst realisiert, wenn nicht mit Photoshop? Gibt es einen Trick, mit der Dateigröße umzugehen?

thx
Jan


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. Januar 2004)

Kommt darauf an. Genug Speicher und schnelle Festplatte mit genügend Auslagerungsplatz sollten schon helfen. Wenn es um ein A0 FOTO geht ....

Aber mal im Ernst, ich kenne keinen Profi der Photoshop für Ganzseitenumbruch verwendet .... Es ist viel intelligenter ein Satzprogramm zu verwenden (Quark Passport 5 / Adobe InDesign / etc.) und die Bilder in benötiger Größe einzubinden. Das Spart Platz, Zeit und Nerven!


----------



## Mythos007 (28. Januar 2004)

Die neue Version von Photoshop ist nun in der Lage solch übergroße Dateien
besser zu handeln... Nachteil bei dieser Geschichte ist nur leider, dass diese
Dateien dann nicht mehr abwärtskompatibel zu älteren Photoshopversionen 
sind...


----------



## Hyperion (28. Januar 2004)

Danke euch beiden schonmal...
Ich hab jetzt gehört, dass teilweise auch in kleinen Auflösungen gearbeitet wird und am Ende mit professionellen Druckmaschinen hochgerechnet wird. Das würde natürlich einiges erleichtern.


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. Januar 2004)

Naja, meistens arbeitet man mit der Auflösung, die man für die Repro braucht. Hochrechnen lassen ergibt normalerweise verschwommene, weichgezeichnete Ergebnisse (je nach Maschine kann das auch noch gut aussehen) 

Im Druck ist das meistens bei fotos 120 - 150 ppi.
1200 ppi z. B. ist als Auflösung denkbar zu hoch gegriffen, das braucht man, wenn überhaupt, bei schriftzügen (bitmap) um den "treppchen"-effekt zu vermindern.


----------



## Hercules (28. Januar 2004)

Also bei solchen Größen wird sogar teilweise mit einem 36er gerechnet (ca.92ppi).
Es kommt natürlich darauf an von welcher Ferne das angeschaut wird.


----------



## danielreiter (29. Januar 2004)

Also im Druck ist die optimale Auflösung bei 300 dpi.
Alles was höher liegt, bringt nichts mehr und alles was niedriger liegt kann zu kanten führen.
Das Hochrechnen von Bildern geschieht durch zwischenrechnen von Pixeln.
Also im grossen Stile auch nicht gerade empfehlenswert.


----------



## danielreiter (29. Januar 2004)

Stimmt, also wenn es so gross wird, wie ich gerade lese, ist ein gröberes Raster denke ich auch empfehlenswert.


----------



## HighCut (29. Januar 2004)

Moin,

das sollte ohne Probleme gehen. Die größte Datei, die ich in PS gebaut habe, war für einen Auflieger (12m x 2,3m). Da es sich um eine Datei für Digitaldruck handelte, reichten 100 DPI völlig aus. Gut, ein wenig Arbeitsspeicher und Geduld sollte vorhanden sein ;-) Aber prinzipiell ist das wohl kein Problem.

Nikolaus


----------



## beeviz (29. Januar 2004)

ne 12m datei in PS

respekt mei liaba!


----------



## Tim C. (29. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von HighCut _
> *Moin,
> 
> das sollte ohne Probleme gehen. Die größte Datei, die ich in PS gebaut habe, war für einen Auflieger (12m x 2,3m). Da es sich um eine Datei für Digitaldruck handelte, reichten 100 DPI völlig aus. Gut, ein wenig Arbeitsspeicher und Geduld sollte vorhanden sein ;-) Aber prinzipiell ist das wohl kein Problem.
> ...


Prinzipiell sicherlich kein Problem, jedoch ist Photoshop per definitionem eigentlich für so Sachen nicht geeignet


----------



## HighCut (29. Januar 2004)

Naja, warum denn nicht?  Da es darum ging, diverse Fotoelemente zusammen zu setzen, schien mir Photoshop dafür geeignet.

Nikolaus


----------



## BSE Royal (30. Januar 2004)

Aber es handelt sich um Photo ELEMENTE!
D.h. alles, was du um die Fotos herum als Leerraum hast, braucht ebenso eine Menge Speicherplatz.

Würdest man so etwas in einem dafür geeigneteren Programm wie Illustrator oder Freehand anlegen, so könntest du seehr viel Ressourcen und Dateigröße sparen, da leere Fläche eben leere Fläche ist und nicht als Bildinformation interpretiert wird.

Es kann durchaus Sinn machen, Photoshop nicht zu allem zu mißbrauchen! 

(Wobei, das schlimmste was ich je mal in einem Forum gelesen habe, war der ernst gemeinte Versuch eines Users, eine Zeitschrift mit Flash zu setzen!)

Gruß, BSE!


----------



## flip (4. Februar 2004)

> Die neue Version von Photoshop ist nun in der Lage solch übergroße Dateien
> besser zu handeln... Nachteil bei dieser Geschichte ist nur leider, dass diese
> Dateien dann nicht mehr abwärtskompatibel zu älteren Photoshopversionen
> sind...


nana herr mythos, das stimmt so nicht =)
Wenn man das Feld "maximale Kompatibilität" beim speichern anklickt, kann man eine in adobe PS CS erstellte Datei, auch in PS7 öffnen. Zumindest bei mir klappt das ohne Probleme.
flip


----------



## patrickpaulsen (4. Februar 2004)

@ danielreiter

Bei einer solchen Datei, wird es sich sicherlich um ein Plakat handeln, wie mittlerweile, denke ich, sogar fest steht! Bei einem Plakat dieser Grüße nutzt man aber keine 300 DPI, weil kann  1.) kein Programm verarbeiten und 2.) ist es auf die Entfernung des Betrachters, auf was es bei Plakaten schließlich ankommt, eh egal ob 92 DPI oder 300 DPI... sicherlich ist auch dort ein unterschied zu sehen, macht aber wenig Sinn und würde die Arbeit um einiges erschweren und wesentlich längere Arbeitszeit kosten, wodurch wiederrum die Projektkosten steigen, eventuell das Budget nicht reicht und und und!


----------



## da_Dj (5. Februar 2004)

@ Flip, wenn man so eine Größe nimmt, die erst ab PC CS möglich ist, kannst auch mit max. Kompabilität nicht in PS7 mit arbeiten ...


----------



## flip (6. Februar 2004)

*blah*
klar kann man das auch mit PS7, sogar mit PS6.
Das ist nur ne Frage der Rechenpower=)
Ich kann nen Dokument  ( A0 ) ohne Porbleme in Ps bearbeiten. Das hat nicht mit der PS Version zu tun.
BTW.
back 2 topic:
Der Threadersteller soll einfach nen Programm nehmen, das solche Sachen besser beherrscht. ( Illustrator, Indesign bloß kein Quark Xpress... die ruhen sich doch auf ihren Lorbeeren aus )
flip


----------



## patrickpaulsen (6. Februar 2004)

Da hat Flip wohl wahr! :RTFM: 

Allerdings ist es in der CS Version (hab ich aber nur gehört) jetzt wesentlich besser und einfacher A0 und im allgemeinen sehr große Dokumente zu bearbeiten, ohne das der Rechner einem zu großen Anspruch ausgesetzt wird b.z.w. der Rechner wird nicht mehr zu stark belastet!


----------

